# Where were you, way back when?



## begreen (Apr 4, 2009)

Came across this picture today. What a flashback! The year is 1976? We are having a yard sale in preparation for moving west. Stacy, our faithful companion is by my side. He was our unofficial, Flying Cornwallian ShepPooLab and a better dog you've never met. Me, ready to take on the world. (Still had a lot to learn. Still do.)

PS: That's after I got my hair cut .


----------



## bears12th (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pic man.  Me, 1976 was the year I was born.  Great year.  200th birthday of this great country and I got to celebrate the 200th birthday as I turned four days old on July 4th, 1976.  Needless to say, I spent the entire year drinking, heavily.  : )


----------



## gibson (Apr 4, 2009)

cool dog!


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2009)

He was the best. I was there as he arrived on my wife's sister's bed. His mom (white german shepherd) and dad (labradoodle - long before they were popular) in the family.


----------



## webbie (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a bug convertible as my first car - model 1959, my dad bought it for me as my 16th b-day present in 1969.

Here is the way back machine - my bro, my cousin...and, sadly, me........

A lot of these pics have been getting posted lately on facebook....and in every one, I look like I don't have a clue - cause I didn't.


----------



## webbie (Apr 4, 2009)

BG, you remind me of a cast member in the show I just saw in Vegas....LOVE (the beatles).


----------



## jadm (Apr 4, 2009)

I was moving East in my yellow super beetle- with a sun roof. :coolsmile: 

I had just graduated from college and was well aware that I didn't have a clue but I did know that I didn't want to work in the financial district of San Francisco which is where I lived.  Too formal for me and too much cement.

Headed out to Colorado in my bug with all of my worldly possessions  packed inside.....living was pretty simple back then!

Back then it sure didn't feel okay to be clueless.  As I get older it has definitely become much more acceptable if not enjoyable...Kinda neat not knowing what will show up.  Keeps life interesting and quite a mystery.

My dog - of undetermined parentage - stayed back in S.F.  I just couldn't handle the idea of her having to spend all day cooped up in an apt. while I was at work.  She got to live with my mother and had plenty of company and a huge back yard to romp around in.


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2009)

The VW was my wife-to-be's car. It was fun for cruising the Berkshires, but I wouldn't head cross country in it with all our worldly possessions and a cat + big dog. At the time my car of choice was a Volvo station wagon. It was so loaded down that when we hit Colorado and a freak early snowstorm, we were amongst the only vehicles making it through. The Volvo was equipped appropriately enough with lsd (limited slip differential) and kept going even past the big rigs until they shut down the freeway about 20 miles outside of Denver. We spent the night in a church that opened up for all of us stuck travelers. The enterprising pastor, who generously opened up the church, chose this time to lecture the flock. Fortunately, because we had the cat and dog we got to stay in the day care room all by ourselves. The majority spent the evening on the pews, while we heathens enjoyed solitude and a glass of wine. The next day as we drove into Denver it was sunny and hit 70.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2009)

Sitting in my "ride" in 1969.


----------



## myzamboni (Apr 4, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Sitting in my "ride" in 1969.



And I thank you for your service.

C-130?


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2009)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chinook. It was after my haircut too.  :lol:


----------



## JustWood (Apr 4, 2009)

BG , you look like Jack Black in that pic.


----------



## fossil (Apr 4, 2009)

Boot Camp, San Diego, 1969.  After my haircut.  Rick


----------



## Dix (Apr 4, 2009)

Circa 1976.... ah, 18 !! That's Bandit shep/dob X.

Before the hair cut.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2009)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Circa 1976.... ah, 18 !! That's Bandit shep/dob X.
> 
> Before the hair cut.



Oooh. A fox and a hound.  %-P


----------



## fossil (Apr 4, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> ...Oooh. A fox and a hound.  %-P



Down, boy!


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (Apr 5, 2009)

I was no where near being born! lol


----------



## North of 60 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was 10....... years old. Riding a Honda Z-50 with the adjustable handle bars around and around in circles at my Mom and Dads after the field's where cut and the hay was put into rows. I was pretending I was a motor bike cop from CHIPS and chasing Daisy from Dukes of Hazard. MY older brother was listening to Deep Purple and Nazareth at the time. Over and over.
Cheers.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 5, 2009)

Eileen,
Um, WOW, um............nice dog.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 5, 2009)

Brother Bart,
I have to comment on that picture for 2 reasons.
1.  Thanks for your service.    I was in Hawaii this past week with my wife - our 18 yr old son (youngest ) is working on his commercial helicopter liscense there, and while out to dinner with him after a long discussion about finances, and making the best use of his time & money ... there were 5 uniformed army personnel eating in the Dennys we were at ( my sons choice) I desperately wanted to pay for their meal, but could not do so without undermining the last 2 days worth of admonitions.  I'm not rich, but I could certainly afford their $80 bill, they do more for me than I'll ever do for them.   Alas- next time.

I flew with my son in the helicopter while we were there, and a C17 had flown over from Oahu to do touch & gos.  I listened to their conversations with the tower as first one pilot, then the other made their landings.  My wife was on the ground nearer to the departure end of the runway than the end they were landing on.  Afterwards she commented that there must have been something going on as 6 or 7 military planes took off while we were there.  When I smiled and said that it was the same plane 6 times,  she thought I was laughing at her.  It was cute.

Hopefully by the time my son is done training & ready for a real job, there will be an upturn in the economy and actually be something out there for him.
Chris


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 9, 2009)

I turned 6 that year.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 9, 2009)

I was -19 years old at the time, sitting in wait on the other plane for my triumphant return.... Vengeance would be mine...


----------



## humpin iron (Apr 9, 2009)

Brother Bart & Fossil thank you for your service,   Semper Fi


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2009)

humpin iron said:
			
		

> Brother Bart & Fossil thank you for your service,   Semper Fi



Thanks. Fossil got better food.  And his ride had bathrooms. No wonder he stayed in and I got out. :lol:


----------



## Dix (Apr 10, 2009)

Good point, BB.

The Dixette has mentioned she might have made an error on that point  :smirk:


----------



## fossil (Apr 10, 2009)

You wouldn't believe how many bathrooms there are on an aircraft carrier.  Of course, as Chief Engineer, it was me who got the call when one of them had a problem.  Yes, the food was almost always pretty good, but what really kept me in was that they kept promising me helicopter rides.  Rick


----------



## webbie (Apr 10, 2009)

How about this at 13.......older bro on the left, me on the right.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> You wouldn't believe how many bathrooms there are on an aircraft carrier.  Of course, as Chief Engineer, it was me who got the call when one of them had a problem.  Yes, the food was almost always pretty good, but what really kept me in was that they kept promising me helicopter rides.  Rick



When I finally had enjoyed all of South East Asia that I could stand the company decided that since I was the longest term guy there that they would throw me a going away party. They traded some Navy guy a helicopter ride for six cases of frozen steaks for the party. We NEVER had steaks. It was great.

Of course we used my Chinook for the ride. And at my request it was a very bumpy ride.  :coolgrin:


----------



## Michael6268 (Apr 10, 2009)

BG  or Jack Black??  LOL


----------



## bshatto (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a picture of me in 1976.  Tehran, Iran.
I'm the one with the football jersey.


----------



## CTZR1 (Apr 10, 2009)

I turned 16 that year...
could not get out of town fast enough...
Joined the US Navy the next year


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 10, 2009)

76? I seem to remember that I was there...24...
Going to college on the GI Bill...
Riding a 75 CB500T...
Workin under the table drivin trucks & collecting unemployment...
Life was good (I think...) 
What's that buzzing sound!??!?!?


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Apr 11, 2009)

3rd grade, getting my knuckles whacked by nuns with rulers.


----------



## webbie (Apr 13, 2009)

In the tent that we lived in after birth of our first daughter - yeah, it's my MOM in the hot pants
Notice the wood stove.......
1974 - I'm 20


----------



## bambam (Apr 14, 2009)

bears12th said:
			
		

> Great pic man.  Me, 1976 was the year I was born.  Great year.  200th birthday of this great country and I got to celebrate the 200th birthday as I turned four days old on July 4th, 1976.  Needless to say, I spent the entire year drinking, heavily.  : )



Man all these old timers out here. (08-08-76) 1976 year of the best the was, is, and every will be.


----------



## Dix (Apr 14, 2009)

Old timers???

I think not.

 

 :smirk:


----------



## BXTF (Apr 20, 2009)

Fossil and BrotherBart, Thank You and God Bless both of you and all Veteran's for watching over us.
Chris


----------

